# Your thoughts on using White Lithium Grease to lube AF Gears



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Your thoughts on using White Lithium Grease to lube AF motors? Any comments?:dunno:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I have started using Lucas white lithium grease on my AF gears. Not on the motor.
I can't think where you would use any grease on the motor. I use the stuff in a tube, not a spray. All the other grease I have used on train gears seems to melt and run off the gears. I have done 3 of my flyers with the white stuff. I have run the locos and then pulled the grease pan and there was still white grease on the gears. It seems to be sticking to the gears well.

I know that lionel has started recommending lithium grease for their locomotive gears. I just do not know if it is the white stuff.
But it should work fine. I would think lithium is lithium.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use red wheel bearing grease. Never had a problem with it....Gilbert suggested Vaseline Petroleum Jelly for the gears... Let me say this.. I have bought new PA sets over the course of the last few months, a never run NP set, and a never run MP set. I serviced both sets before I put power to them, and when I opened up the gear case in the trucks, they both had white lithium grease from the factory. And it was hardened...BUT... it was 25 years old too....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I've used Labelle gear oil with no problems, but mostly Vaseline as long as you clean out the old grease. If it was good enough for Gilbert I'm fine with it. I don't have any of the new Flyonel so I'd go with what's recommended by Lionel.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have used white lithium grease on AF gears exclusively for over 20 years with excellent results.


----------

